# Pickled Aust Salmon



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Well I think Salmon is far better for bait than to eat but of they are thicker than toads atm I thought i'd try something new I did a batch of pickled Salmon and its not bad by the way 
I only did a small batch to see how it would come out and will do it again for sure

So here how it goes I took about 8 fillets off 33 cm salmon deboned them skined them and cut them into bite sized bits ( about 1" squares )
them using about a cup of salt filled a 750 ml jar with a layer of fish and a layer of salt then poured white vinegar in till it covered the batch by and inch or so
gave it a shake to stir the salt and vinegar and put it in the fridge for 5 days giving the brew a shake each day to stir it up as the salt settles

I made up the finishing brine on the forth day and put in the fridge so it would be cold to assemble

that was 
2 cups of white vinegar 
1 1/2 cups off white suger 
1/2 of white wine 
2 teaspoons of mustard seeds 
1 teaspoon of pepercorns 
1 teaspoon of whole allspice 
5 whole cloves
4 bayleaves
put in a pot and bough to the boil and simmered for 5 min , then cooled and refidgerated
this was more than enough to do a small batch

after the 5 days the first brine was drained off and the fish got a quick rince in cold water

the fish was then layed bach in the jar with a layer of onion - fish , onion and so on till the jar was full
and the second now cold brine was pored in 
with the lid on moving the jar around to shake the air bubbles out of the mix
it was then left in the fridge for 3 more days

for those that like pickled fish the Salmon can out realy well the meat was firm and not slimey and quite good 
I will do more pickled fish in the future and try a few other species


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

Never considered pickling any fish! I'll give it a go next time I'm overwhelmed with 'em ( it's been a while since that's happened though)! You really don't like them though? Even fresh and well bled? I reckon they are great so long as you skin them well too.


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

smoking em works for me
Nigel


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Foxxy said:


> You really don't like them though? Even fresh and well bled? I reckon they are great so long as you skin them well too.


I will eat Salmon no I'm not that keen on them though as I said its better shark bait
I much prefur KG whiting or gummy shark ( flake ) or even flat head 
but with the cooler water the salmon are an easy fish to find, they tend to strip our gummy baits off pretty quick


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

What a fanstastic approach to the dreaded "eating Aussie Salmon" problem. Will give this a go. Fish cakes dont work for me. Anselmo's fish tish did well. Pickling next time.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

I just fished bottlling up some pickled silver trev as the salmon ran out



3 more days in the fridge and they are ready to eat


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

It looks well worth a try.
How long would it keep for ?


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

keza said:


> It looks well worth a try.
> How long would it keep for ?


dont Know I just know not long while there a dry crackers and beer in the house - they all go together to well


----------

